# Build your own sub?



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello,

I'm getting REALLY ambitious now...I plan to build my own subwoofer for use in my home theater! I am wanting to know if anyone here has ever attempted this, and what results were achieved. 

I have access to the actual speakers/magnets at no cost (two 15" woofers), but I need expertise in terms of power supplies, switches, etc. To drive these speakers, I will probably need a 200 watt power supply.

I am comfortable building the cabinet...but I'd also like your opinions on whether floor firing, front firing, etc. cabinets have any pros/cons to them.

Again - thanks for any help!

P.S. - for those who are familiar with "Wilder" equipment, the speakers are of this make. They were originally intended for outdoor PA bass.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

goto avsforum there is a section dedicated to BIY subwoofers


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Cruise around the Parts Express site. Lots of info and supplies for sub building .

http://www.parts-express.com/


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I helped a friend put together a Dayton DIY sub and that thing means business. I personally run a SVS sub and love it but one of the most important things in regards to performance is the enclosure.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Shardin said:


> Cruise around the Parts Express site. Lots of info and supplies for sub building .
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/


Link didn't work for me. I am curious to see what the power supply/amp would cost to do this.


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Huh, website must be down. I'm using a 250W 12" Dayton sub on my 7.1. I have to keep the gain down as the widows rattle if I push it to much.

Try again on the website as the have a large selection of plate amps for subs and other parts at pretty good prices.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I will second Parts Express. They have everything from pre-made subs, to DIY kits, to raw parts to build whatever you like, and every catalog has a complete write-up on how to build something (I'd bet those articles are available online too).


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Shardin said:


> Huh, website must be down. I'm using a 250W 12" Dayton sub on my 7.1. I have to keep the gain down as the widows rattle if I push it to much.
> 
> Try again on the website as the have a large selection of plate amps for subs and other parts at pretty good prices.


I hear you on that one. When I first started running my current sub I liked to run it a little hot but it began to overwhelm all the mid-bass and highs when bass heavy scenes hit. Now I run my sub at about 1/4 gain to gently roll in when needed and the overall sound quality is vastly improved. I also tuned my sub using MCACC on my SC-25 at that gain and everything blends beautifully.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

You are going to need more than 100 watts per driver. Weak. If they can't handle 500 watts each check out svsound or hsu research and try to match or buy that stuff.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

From looking around it appears that Wilder went out of business in 1971. They were known for their speakers in guitar amplifiers and PA systems. I doubt that they would be too appropriate in power handling and other characteristics required for a decent subwoof.


----------

